

EU's Highest Court: ISPs may be forced to block copyright infringing sites - queeerkopf
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304418404579464841073662978

======
switch007
Europe != European Union. The ECJ is the EU's highest court.

~~~
queeerkopf
You're right. I changed the title accordingly.

